# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Nimimerkin vaihto

## Aleksi.K

Mitenhän onnistuu, vai onnistuuko ollenkaan?

----------


## kuukanko

Onnistuu lähettämällä yksityisviestiä ylläpitäjälle (vko), jossa perustelee tarpeen nimimerkin vaihdolle.

Periaatteena on, että yhdelle käyttäjälle nimimerkin vaihto sallitaan vain kerran, joten kannattaa harkita tarkkaan millaiseksi haluaa vaihtaa nimimerkkinsä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kiitos. Asia on pihvi, ja laitettu eteenpäin..

----------


## Koala

Lähetin aiheesta yksityisviestiä vko:lle mutta ne eivät näy edes lähetetyissä viesteissä ja koska vastaustakaan ei kuulu ne taisivat hävitä bittitaivaaseen... Onko toista yhteydenottokeinoa ylläpitoon?

----------


## marX

Joo-o. Ei tunnu vko vastaavan millään lailla viesteihin ja on ilmeisesti ainoa, joka nimimerkin vaihtoon pystyy vaikuttamaan.

Eipä tämä nyt mikään elämää suurempi kysymys ole, mutta jotenkin ärsyttää ettei hommaa saa hoidettua.

----------


## zige94

> Joo-o. Ei tunnu vko vastaavan millään lailla viesteihin ja on ilmeisesti ainoa, joka nimimerkin vaihtoon pystyy vaikuttamaan.
> 
> Eipä tämä nyt mikään elämää suurempi kysymys ole, mutta jotenkin ärsyttää ettei hommaa saa hoidettua.


Jep, sama homma täällä. Itse lähetin monta kuukautta taaksepäin viestin, jossa pyysin nimimerkin vaihtoa joka sisälsi tämän uuden nimimerkin jonka toivoin, lisäksi sisälsi kattavan perustelun vaihtoon... Eikä ole mitään kuulunut tai tapahtunut...

----------


## Kaid

Ylläpidolla taitaa olla liian kiire vastatakseen (ainakaan kaikkiin) viesteihin... itse odottelen edelleen vastausta vuosi sitten lähettämääni viestiin.

----------


## Koala

Ei nyt millään pahalla mutta voisiko tähän jo saada vastauksen?

----------


## marX

Uuden vuoden kunniaksi paluu vanhaan aiheeseen.

Voisiko tähän nyt saada jonkin virallisen totuuden, että onnistuuko täällä nimimerkin vaihto vai ei?

Olisiko esimerkiksi kuukanko:lla jotain sisäpiiritietoa vko:n aikeista koskaan reagoida aiheeseen?

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisiko esimerkiksi kuukanko:lla jotain sisäpiiritietoa vko:n aikeista koskaan reagoida aiheeseen?


Minulla ei ole.

----------


## bussiauto

Palataan taas vanhaan aiheeseen. Onko edelleen mahdollista saada nimimerkin vaihto lähettämällä yksityisviestiä Vko:lle?

----------


## bernemi

> Palataan taas vanhaan aiheeseen. Onko edelleen mahdollista saada nimimerkin vaihto lähettämällä yksityisviestiä Vko:lle?


Tuskin ainakaan Vko:n kautta, on ollut viimeksi aktiivinen profiilinsa mukaan täällä toukokuussa 2019...

----------


## bussiauto

> Tuskin ainakaan Vko:n kautta, on ollut viimeksi aktiivinen profiilinsa mukaan täällä toukokuussa 2019...


Juu, huomasin saman. Pystyykö esim Kuukanko tai joku muu yp hoitaa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Pystyykö esim Kuukanko tai joku muu yp hoitaa?


vko on foorumin ainoa ylläpitäjä, muut eivät pysty vaihtamaan.

----------


## bussiauto

> vko on foorumin ainoa ylläpitäjä, muut eivät pysty vaihtamaan.


Asia selvä! Kummallista vaan että ainoa ylläpitäjä on ollut paikalla viimeksi vuosi sitten.

----------

